# Drying vs Curing



## Chalcy (Sep 24, 2006)

Its getting to be that time so I've been reading up on drying and curing. The more I read the more confused I get between which is which and why.

I've read silvernomad's post on curing https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/892-different-curing-methods.html?highlight=curing+drying which I think is also from Ed Rosenthal's book, and I read Widow's methods in that same thread.

I read this article on drying 
Drying The Marijuana Plant After Harvest and this article on curing from the same site Curing the Marijuana Plant. They seem pretty good. Then I go and read something else that contradicts them.

My questions

-- How are drying and curing different? Even the experts seem to mix the two up somtimes.

-- Is it true you don't need to cure sensimilla?

-- Expert growers, what are your methods of drying and curing. How long do you do each and WHY do you do it that way and that long?

I know this is a lot of questions but all my reading has me more confused than ever on this subject. Widow's methods for both seem easy and fast and I'll probably give them a try, but I'd feel better if I understood what I was doing and why. Thank you all the good help.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Chalcy..

I never store MJ for any long periods of time.. so my method may not be right for you..

1. pick buds and hang upside down on clothes hangers and do some manicuring
2. after 3-10 days, finish manicure and place into containers.. glass jars, baggies etc..
3. Everyday, the bags/jars are opened for 10-60 minutes, the buds are looked at and touched and inspected very thoroughly to make sure they are dry enough to maintain weight ($$$) but not wet enough to grow mold.. there is NOTHING worse than MOLD.... 

This opening of the containers is something that is done everyday until the MJ moves onto its next owner. 

4. If for some reason the MJ gets to DRY.. yikes... Parsley is put into the containers for 24 hours.. this works very very well!!

iloveyou


----------



## jackfrost (May 14, 2008)

would bread work the same as parsley? maby ill try it


----------



## Dirtyboy (May 14, 2008)

Here is what ya want to here. I hope.

Cut the branches off your plant remove all the fan green leaves. Hang the buds/branches up in the dark for 5 to 7 days. **What this does is get the bulk of the moisture out of the plant.

Put the buds/branches in a air tight container. Open the jar once a day twice a day or once a week or every time ya get a bud out to smoke it. leave the jar open for 10 minutes and repeat this until they are dry dry. ** cureing is slowing the dryin process down to a crawl. So every time ya open the jar they dry a little. The slower the bud dries the better. If one had the perfect temp and a shit load of other factors and just hung the weed up and it took a month for it to dry one would not need to cure it because it dried so slow. 

Slow dried bud smokes smooth and smells great. When its drin the bud is releasing the shit that makes the weed taste bad and smell bad. It will only release the shit when its drying. Thats why slower the dry the more shit it can release from the buds.

I hope it makes sense and ya get the idea.


----------



## Skate Hawaii (May 14, 2008)

drying is logical. it means to dry the bud. 
im not exactly sure what happens when you cure weed but the weed becomes better tasting, less smoke, and a better high. do it for like 3 weeks for a prime smoke.


----------



## mrhaappy420 (Sep 30, 2008)

wow- the lack of simple knowledge is astounding, and disturbing. Let me try to help out.

Drying (more properly desiccating) is simply that- removing the water from the herb so that moisture does not influence the quality of the smoke. A properly dried bud's stem should snap, not bend. Don't listen to fools who advocate leaving your herb wet, as this is both dangerous (despite reassurance of it not being "too wet" for mold, such organisms are opportunists and will readily grow given half a chance, _especially _if it remains in a closed airtight jar for ~23 hours and 50min a day as some people advocate) and unscrupulous (sellers who sling wet herb are selling you a short sac + H2O. If the herb you're going to buy is wet, someone who doesn't truly care about the quality of this good plant is putting cash over care and trying to get away with it. By knowingly buying a soaked stash, you are supporting this kind of practice- pass on the stash).

To best _Dry_ your herb, remove any large fan leaves and uncrystallized portions of the upper, smaller, leaves. Then hang it upside down in a dark place (sunlight will cause THC degradation and also turn your herb yellow/brown) for anywhere from 5-15 days, depending on temp., air circulation, and humidity. Check on it every so often and when the nugs look like something you would want to smoke, break off a small peice and and sample it. If it gets too dry, to the point of crumbling, you can reconstitute it by placing a few nugs in a jar with a few iceberg lettuce leaves for half a day. Any H2O containing vegatative matter (parsley, orange peels, potato chunk etc) will work, but I like to avoid anything that has a distinctive flavor that could be imparted on my herb- I want to taste my hard grown organic love nugs, not some shitty GM, picked-green, citrus peel from half a world away shipped in curtessy of walmart. Lettuce has a high H2O content and has almost no flavor,so is perfect for this.

Curing (or maturing) your finished herb is a art all unto itself. Some previous posters are semi-correct: curing is, in it's most simplest form, a slow extended drying process. However, I can not recommend the "just open your jar for ten minutes a day blah blah blah" kind of stuff. That only results in herb that has hints of ammonia from degradation and a ripe environment for toxic mold if you are not careful. 

What Curing actually does is allows the plant, which is still alive after cutting, to gradually use up all the sugars and starches and other nutrients within it's tissues. This is only done when the cut plants are away from sunlight, otherwise photosynthesis will continue to happen,making more sugars, and a harsher smoke. Ideally, you would cure your plants by having sooo many plants that their combinted release of H20 from drying would raise the hummidity enough to prolong the 'dry' for around a month (think of the pictures you may have seen of tobacco shed down in the south where bundles of plants are hung in the open rafters of attics/sheds- temp. and hummididty could be controlled by opening or closing windows/vents as needed to produce a supple leaf that burns clean with little ash and a clean, rich smoke). Unfortunetly, due to the current legal sysem we find ourselves in, this kind of supper curing is alomost impossible to pull off. Instead, you can simmulate the same conditions by placing your herb in a brown paper bag (never plastic!) somewhere dark and leaving it for ~14-21 days if not longer. The dark stops photosynthesis, and the paper, which is pourous, prevents the hummidity from getting too high causing mold concerns. Check on your herb occasionaly to see how the cure is going and to turn/move the buds, allowing even drying. I've had herb cured this way that stayed in the cure proccess for over a month, and was phenominal, while dried herb from the same plant, ready after only 5 days, was mediocre, producing a harsher, greener tasting smoke.

Remember though, once the herb has throughly dried through, despite using either a dry or cure process, there is virtually no real way to start the cure process again! That is why patience is a virtue! Ofcourse, depending on where you live, such a long curing time may not be practicle (if you live in a desert for exmple). A way to prolong the cure is to double bag the buds- the thicker the paper the slower evaporation will occur.

Hope this has been informative. Remember, never buy wet herb, and never try to sell it either! You are just bringing bad karma on yourself by doing an injustice to this fine plant that we all know and love! Namaste!


----------



## smokeh (Oct 1, 2008)

bottom line is...

u need to dry ur weed. hang in the dark with good air circulation. once the stems 'snap' when u try to break them and not bend. they are done drying. after drying u move to curing.

trim all ur bud. no leaves/stems etc. put them all in air tight jars. open the jars once - twice a day for about 15 - 40 minutes. do this for at least a week.

u wont regret doing it. its the main part of growing weed!

drying obviously drys the buds out.

curing cures the weed. if u didnt cure, u would get a rubbish taste and a rubbish smoke. it was be harsh with probably a grass taste to it. u wont get the full potential of ur bud without a proper dry and cure.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 1, 2008)

mrhaappy420 said:


> wow- the lack of simple knowledge is astounding, and disturbing. Let me try to help out.
> 
> Drying (more properly desiccating) is simply that- removing the water from the herb so that moisture does not influence the quality of the smoke. A properly dried bud's stem should snap, not bend. Don't listen to fools who advocate leaving your herb wet, as this is both dangerous (despite reassurance of it not being "too wet" for mold, such organisms are opportunists and will readily grow given half a chance, _especially _if it remains in a closed airtight jar for ~23 hours and 50min a day as some people advocate) and unscrupulous (sellers who sling wet herb are selling you a short sac + H2O. If the herb you're going to buy is wet, someone who doesn't truly care about the quality of this good plant is putting cash over care and trying to get away with it. By knowingly buying a soaked stash, you are supporting this kind of practice- pass on the stash).
> 
> ...


 
This is the right way to do it ^^^^

Step 1: Dry buds by hanging them or laying them out on drying screens. This should be done in a cool (ideal temps 60-70 degrees) dark area (stops sugar production; photosynthesis) with *good* air circulation. The amount of time depends on the humidity (ideal humidity less than 80%) and temperature of your drying area and the density of your buds. Stems should snap not bend. Never use heat, light, or excessive DIRECT air (fans pointed on them). All of those things will cause harsh smoke and crumbly buds.

Step 2: Put your buds in brown PAPER bags, don't over fill. This does two things; it stops photosynthesis (sugar production), like the poster above explained, and it allows the buds to continue to dry but at a slower rate. The paper bags will help absorb excessive moisture from the buds without overdrying because it remains slightly humid inside the bag but not enough so to cause mold (unless you do not dry them properly first). The amount of time depends on the humidity, dew point, temp, and the density of you buds.

Step 3: Put buds into mason/canning jars, it's important to not over fill them. Open jars daily for a 10-20 minutes to allow air exchange (also called burping). 

Step 4: Take out some buds, smoke.


----------



## henrystyle (Oct 2, 2008)

roxistar said:


> This is the right way to do it ^^^^
> 
> Step 1: Dry buds by hanging them or laying them out on drying screens. This should be done in a cool (ideal temps 60-70 degrees) dark area (stops sugar production; photosynthesis) with *good* air circulation. The amount of time depends on the humidity (ideal humidity less than 80%) and temperature of your drying area and the density of your buds. Stems should snap not bend. Never use heat, light, or excessive DIRECT air (fans pointed on them). All of those things will cause harsh smoke and crumbly buds.
> 
> ...


See thats the thing. I dont have the time to open those jars everyday. I think Im going to try the paperbag method. sounds easier. According to above your using both methods. I thought once they cure in the paperbag there good to go. After the paperbag shouldnt you be able to store them in the glass jar without opening it everyday?


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 2, 2008)

My buds are hanging to dry that I just cut yesterday. I will do the paper bag method and then the jar method. Hopefully I can smoke by the end of the month. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## henrystyle (Oct 2, 2008)

mrhaappy420 said:


> wow- the lack of simple knowledge is astounding, and disturbing. Let me try to help out.
> 
> Drying (more properly desiccating) is simply that- removing the water from the herb so that moisture does not influence the quality of the smoke. A properly dried bud's stem should snap, not bend. Don't listen to fools who advocate leaving your herb wet, as this is both dangerous (despite reassurance of it not being "too wet" for mold, such organisms are opportunists and will readily grow given half a chance, _especially _if it remains in a closed airtight jar for ~23 hours and 50min a day as some people advocate) and unscrupulous (sellers who sling wet herb are selling you a short sac + H2O. If the herb you're going to buy is wet, someone who doesn't truly care about the quality of this good plant is putting cash over care and trying to get away with it. By knowingly buying a soaked stash, you are supporting this kind of practice- pass on the stash).
> 
> ...


*So MrHappy-- Your saying I can go from harvest straight to the paperbag without hanging it to dry?*


----------



## Embryonic Bloom (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, I this is my first grow/harvest...

And I definitely hung my stuff upside down.
I rigged a wooden fold out cloths drying rack
with string, and a " safety net/board " under it..

Then I covered it with a blanket, 
to help keep SOME light out..

(( I topped, and still have my plant growing in the closet,
so I didn't want to hang it in there w/ the light going on & off.. ))

My main concern here is,
I'm kind of thinking I'm going to skip the paper bag step..
I feel guilty cause I already bought the bags...

But it gets so dry, and warm in that room when the door
stays closed all day... and the stems all definitely snapped,
instead of bending when I tested them...

( before anyone scolds me,
I do try to keep a desk fan running in that room )


So I should be fine right?

I just put that bud in mason jars.

I definitely won't be forgetting to open the jars every day!!

But I'm curious if it would be crafty of me to maybe
cut out base from a paper bag,
and lay that at the bottom of the jar,
with the buds on top of it?!?

If I keep the jars in a dark place,
it's just as well right?

Is the paper bag step really that crucial,
if everything seems pretty dried out??

I didn't do all my trimming at once,
some stuff has been drying for a few weeks..
as for the rest, about a week...

I just felt like venting,
but if anyone has an opinion on my exploits,
I'd be happy to know about it!

- Thanks!


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im not gonna get into the whole process of how to cure or how to dry your chronic, its already been covered. One of your questions is, Why cure and what difference does it make? right?

Have you ever smoked some bud that people just dub Hydro, reguardless of what strain it is, reguardless of the method that it was actually grown with wether it be soil or actually hydro, its still called dro because of its uniquely dank characteristics. That one of a kind DANK smell that you can spot from a mile away, bud that looks so awesome n sticky that when you touch it it practically leaves a fingerprint? Clean smoking, to the point that you can taste that "first toke" taste in each and every hit, until the bowl is practically cashed? 

-This is all achieved through proper curing. If you want buds that have these characteristics i guess the first and most important part would be to buy great genetics because without the genetics your not gonna achieve all of these desrieable traits in your nugs. But once you have that out of the way, if you dont cure your bud, your just not gonna get these traits, period. I mean, sure there may be a hint of one or two characteristics in your bud once you dry them out, but once you cure, if done properly, will give you everything you want. From bag appeal, to that one of a kind scent that screams $50 an 1/8th, and it even changes the potency of the smoke. Youll get a relatively different high altogether from properly cured bud as opposed to just dried bud. It makes ALL the difference in the world man. Dont skip the cure. Youve waited months for the plant to grow into the beautious thing that it has become, dont get impatient. Wait the extra 2-4 weeks and turn your bud into something you (and your friends) will talk about for months after its long gone, wishing there was more around.


-hope that helped at least a little bit man


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Embryonic Bloom said:


> Hey, I this is my first grow/harvest...
> 
> And I definitely hung my stuff upside down.
> I rigged a wooden fold out cloths drying rack
> ...


To be honest, i dont think you should skip the bag, even if you think the buds are too dry. Once they go into the bag for a day, check them again dude. The bag literally "sweats" out the moisture from the middle of the nuggets, and brings it out of the bud, allowing for a more full, even dry and cure. If you think you have some crispy super dry nugs and you need to skip the bags, just try it for a day or two man. youll be surprised at what happens. After the first day when you check them for the first time, theyll feel almost completely wet again. Of course though if you did overdry them during the hanging youll want to have them in paper bags for much less time, maybe only a day or two, but you want to bring that moisture out from the middle before you put them into glass. You want to sweat them just a little bit to even out the moisture before they get settled in for the long cure (or short cure, depending on how patient you can be, lol). Good luck with finishing your crop bro


----------



## Scranny420 (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## sUpA nOvA D9 (Dec 30, 2008)

jackfrost said:


> would bread work the same as parsley? maby ill try it


The idea of adding freshly cut vegatation is to re-hydrate. Use your fan leaves to re-hydrate, or a piece of lettuce.


----------



## guitarman7311 (Jan 14, 2009)

K Im tired of all this curing nonsense. Drying IS curing duh. Just hang your plant in a dark closet. Of course after you trim all the big leaves off. With a small fan set to low not blowin on your plants directly, wait a week or two. Then lose the fan wait 2 more weeks. You now have killer tasting stony weed without all the, paperbag, open up the jars2 to 5 times a day till ur dead, bullshit. Take those mason jars and pickle sum cucumbers or sumthin. Dont believe me just try it.


----------



## weedicus (Jan 15, 2009)

henrystyle said:


> See thats the thing. I dont have the time to open those jars everyday. I think Im going to try the paperbag method. sounds easier. According to above your using both methods. I thought once they cure in the paperbag there good to go. After the paperbag shouldnt you be able to store them in the glass jar without opening it everyday?


yeah you do man, if you had time to grow it all i'm sure you can find the time to open the jar and smell it once a day


----------



## Scranny420 (Jan 17, 2009)

...or twice...


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hi Chalcy..
> 
> I never store MJ for any long periods of time.. so my method may not be right for you..
> 
> ...


agreed all of what this person said is what i do


----------



## Scranny420 (Jan 17, 2009)

guitarman7311 said:


> K Im tired of all this curing nonsense. Drying IS curing duh. Just hang your plant in a dark closet. Of course after you trim all the big leaves off. With a small fan set to low not blowin on your plants directly, wait a week or two. Then lose the fan wait 2 more weeks. You now have killer tasting stony weed without all the, paperbag, open up the jars2 to 5 times a day till ur dead, bullshit. Take those mason jars and pickle sum cucumbers or sumthin. Dont believe me just try it.


Your posting privileges should be revoked...or at least temporarily suspended.

Enjoy your hay.


----------



## CAkushsmoke (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for all the good info bros...just cut my ladies down yesterday...i think ill go wit paper bag for a few days then "burp" em in the jar for a few days...i have one quik question..what brings out the skunk smell more bag or jar???


----------



## Scranny420 (Jan 18, 2009)

^+1 I'd like to know as well


----------



## mixin (Jan 18, 2009)

good info in here!


----------



## DankMan!!! (Jan 24, 2009)

great post thanks to everyone who added something


----------



## smalltownDill (Jan 24, 2009)

just throwing it out there but what if i dried it outside in a old barn this stuff being outdoor and all


----------



## stoned88911 (Jan 24, 2009)

Scranny420 said:


> Your posting privileges should be revoked...or at least temporarily suspended.
> 
> Enjoy your hay.


 
enjoy your hay i mean day, hahahahha thats funny


----------



## hydrobandit (Jan 26, 2009)

Great post mrhappy, you kno what you're talking about, any thoughts or information on water curing? Any info greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Jan 26, 2009)

Author	Message


Well, im new here (if you couldnt tell) and while going through the tutorials i reolized there wasnt one for my favorite way of drying/curing so i decided to post it. The idea here is to cut down on all the drying time, while removing a lot of the bad stuff (fertilizers, chloriphyll, ect...) from the bud at the same time. 
Materials: 
1. Water cooler (or any other item to hold water, with room for buds) 
2. Water 
3. Dehydrator (optional) 
4. Bud 

Steps: 
1. Chop down the plants as normal, and manicure them like normal. But dont dry them. (ive heard you could dry and cure normally and then do the water cure but to me it seems like a waste of time) 
2. Lay the manicured buds in the bottom of a cooler and slowly pour water into the cooler, trying not to move around the buds too much. If the buds float, put a plate or something over them so that they stay COMPLETELY submerged. (if they arent completely submerged, it is pretty much a molds dream vacation) 
3. Change the water every day for 7 days, and on the seventh (or eighth if you want... just be sure that they dont make it past take them out and hang them up to dry with a fan blowing on them (food dehydrators work well too... or in the over on the lowest temperature) and it shouldnt take more than a few hours to dry. After its dried, its ready to be smoked or stored. 

NOTE: 
Doing this will cut down on the amount of final product because of all the contaminates it removes. It will also kill bag appeal, so i wouldnt recommend doing this for a commercial grow since it pretty much turns the weed brown. But it does increase the concentration of THC (does NOT make more THC) but since THC isnt water-soluable, the contaminates get removed, but all the THC stays. Although it seems hard to believe (to me it was at first...) ive never seen any mold come up from doing this method (and ive even got my friends into doing it with theirs... no mold on theirs either). I would still recommend doing it on only a small part of your harvest at first tho, so that way if something goes wrong then it will only be a little bud lost instead of a whole crop 

Sorry i cant take pictures quite yet, as my plants are still growing. But i'll get pictures to this when im ready for my harvest.


----------



## sorrowful hero (Jan 26, 2009)

is it possible to use a food dehydrator?


----------



## Scranny420 (Jan 29, 2009)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Author Message
> 
> 
> Well, im new here (if you couldnt tell) and while going through the tutorials i reolized there wasnt one for my favorite way of drying/curing so i decided to post it. The idea here is to cut down on all the drying time, while removing a lot of the bad stuff (fertilizers, chloriphyll, ect...) from the bud at the same time.
> ...


The search function is your friend...


Many people on here call that "water curing". Here's the run-down:

Pro: You lose [non-THC] weight, resulting in more THC per gram.
Pro: You get a generally smoother smoke.
Con: You lose bag appeal in both weight and appearance.
Con: You don't get the aroma and flavor you'd get from normal curing.
So basically, you should water cure if the only part you like about smoking weed is "getting high"...as for myself, I'm going to savor every bit of the experience, from the first skunky whiff I get when I open the bag to the flavor of the last drag I pull off my joint.


----------



## CCTEK (Sep 1, 2009)

So now that I have read all the Bag it 5-7 weeks & grab some mason jars fill them full of jack while you prune the nugs ? Huh. Sounds simple enough. I am at that stage of cutting or I should say I tried the quick dry under lamp for approx 15 min. After a few I guess that nug was from one of my vg strains. I had them labeled but so much for being orginized. So after a few, I totally zoned and left the remaining under the light another few hours (not intentional) . My whole house smells like I had a scunk ran through. Nugs still better than I expected. Three other unidentifiable plants. One is WW other two, Not a clue. Great forum. Really thanks for the tips on drying and curing. Just what I needed. Thx .... I will get a pic of the WW. Maybe someone can tell me if this truelly is the WW. Seems to be sativa so I am assuming that this one is. I will post a pic and hopefully get some help on this.


----------



## Bbunsthebomb (Sep 3, 2009)

mrhaappy420 said:


> wow- the lack of simple knowledge is astounding, and disturbing. Let me try to help out.
> 
> Drying (more properly desiccating) is simply that- removing the water from the herb so that moisture does not influence the quality of the smoke. A properly dried bud's stem should snap, not bend. Don't listen to fools who advocate leaving your herb wet, as this is both dangerous (despite reassurance of it not being "too wet" for mold, such organisms are opportunists and will readily grow given half a chance, _especially _if it remains in a closed airtight jar for ~23 hours and 50min a day as some people advocate) and unscrupulous (sellers who sling wet herb are selling you a short sac + H2O. If the herb you're going to buy is wet, someone who doesn't truly care about the quality of this good plant is putting cash over care and trying to get away with it. By knowingly buying a soaked stash, you are supporting this kind of practice- pass on the stash).
> 
> ...


 bomb advice


----------



## soula (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with most of what mrhaappy420 had to say. However, I wouldn't go so far as to write off the jar-cure process altogether. Here's my two cents.

The line between drying and curing is a blurry one. A source of confusion, I think, is the fact that the drying action is common to both processes, though it's done at different rates and for different reasons.

During the initial drying process, the goal is to quickly remove moisture to prevent mold problems and get the product into a smokeable state. At this point, the bud is amenable to rapid drying because of how wet it is. Most guides advocate hanging buds up with ample air circulation to ensure that the process happens quickly. It still seems possible to dry too quickly at this point based on anectodal reports I've read, so I wouldn't advocate using a food dehydrator. Air drying seems best.

As the bud gets drier, the mold problem lessens, and the focus is more on drying the plant slowly so that beneficial chemical processes can run their course while enough moisture is present to allow them to occur. Slower is better here for two reasons. First is that it allows redistribution of the moisture deep in the buds, so that the drying process happens evenly (The worst case scenario would be where the outside of the bud is so dry and brittle as to be difficult to smoke, while the interior is so wet that mold can set in). The second and main reason for slow drying is to allow the aforementioned processes to complete as thoroughly as possible. 

As you can see, the drying and curing processes really overlap, and the conclusion we reach from observing what needs to happen in the plant during these finishing stages is that we must gradually decrease the rate at which drying occurs as we move from drying to curing.

The different methods, be it hang-drying, brown-bagging, or jar-storage+daily airing, are different ways of adjusting the drying rate of your buds. None of them is correct or incorrect; each has its appropriate place in the finishing process.

If you use the jar method too early while the buds are relatively moist, you risk mold growth as the RH of your container increases to dangerous levels as the buds sweat the water out. Likewise, if you use the hang-dry method for your entire finishing stage, then you risk either uneven drying of the buds, or drying that is so rapid that you don't give the buds time to thoroughly cure. 

If you had the resources, you'd ideally have a humidity controlled cooler that keeps the bud dark (preventing photosynthesis and other light-accelerated degredation), at wine-temperature (45-55F, cold enough to slow down degradative processes and discourage mold), and at a humidity that is appropriate for where the bud is in the drying/curing process (low RH initially, then higher as curing takes over).

For best results with any method, get some direct feedback on your drying/curing conditions by sticking a hygrometer and thermometer ($5-$20 each in most places) in your container so you know whether your method is providing the drying/curing conditions you desire. There's really no "correct" method, only something that works given your resources and how picky you are with your end product.


----------



## NOLA420 (Jan 14, 2010)

smokinHerbOnDaCurb said:


> Author	Message
> 
> 
> Well, im new here (if you couldnt tell) and while going through the tutorials i reolized there wasnt one for my favorite way of drying/curing so i decided to post it. The idea here is to cut down on all the drying time, while removing a lot of the bad stuff (fertilizers, chloriphyll, ect...) from the bud at the same time.
> ...


send them pics,when u do,let me know,this definitely sounds like a subject to check into.Thanks


----------



## OldManPot (Mar 30, 2010)

AHHHH....

do any of you actually READ a thread before responding?.;.......and if you do, WHY would you respond by stating the same old thing thats ben already posted a dozen times in the same thread?.....sorry, nothing personal but to me, thats just STUPIDITY or trying to get your post count up.

how about taking a second, and going back and READING this thread

how many posts said to
hang your buds to dry for several days
finish trimming them and then put them in brown paper bags
finish curing them b putting them in an airtight container


seems to me, alot of pople could have saved themselves alot of typing time by readi ng the damn thread BEFORE posting


----------



## 408stein (Mar 30, 2010)

when you put them in the brown paper bags do i close the top? like fold it over or soemthing or just leave the top wide open?


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 30, 2010)

alright, I've got a question.

when drying fresh cut buds.. could someone use those little white sachets.. or little white bags that sometimes are used as packing material?? For example.. I have a couple of them.. and on them they say they following:

"ACTIVEMINERAL - ANTI-MOLDS - DO NOT EAT!!

I guess they mainly use these things.. just for that purpose. To soak up any moisture and keep molds at bay.. so could someone use these to help dry the buds?

Just curious.. and I think someone else has already asked this question somewhere on here but I don't remember where on here I seen it.. 

but again, would these even aid in the drying process or curing process?

also, if needed.. I guess I could take a picture of one of these little bags.. so that if anyone is confused as to what I'm talking about.. they'll be able to see what I'm talking about as well.

just an idea.. and any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jun 21, 2010)

mrhaappy420 said:


> wow- the lack of simple knowledge is astounding, and disturbing. Let me try to help out.
> 
> Drying (more properly desiccating) is simply that- removing the water from the herb so that moisture does not influence the quality of the smoke. A properly dried bud's stem should snap, not bend. Don't listen to fools who advocate leaving your herb wet, as this is both dangerous (despite reassurance of it not being "too wet" for mold, such organisms are opportunists and will readily grow given half a chance, _especially _if it remains in a closed airtight jar for ~23 hours and 50min a day as some people advocate) and unscrupulous (sellers who sling wet herb are selling you a short sac + H2O. If the herb you're going to buy is wet, someone who doesn't truly care about the quality of this good plant is putting cash over care and trying to get away with it. By knowingly buying a soaked stash, you are supporting this kind of practice- pass on the stash).
> 
> ...



Wow, nice.. you seem to think your smarter than all these other people.. and I guess including me?? Yeeeaahh.. don't think so buddy.

Nice "copy & paste" method you have going on.. you didn't type that shit. Those aren't your words.. you pasted this article from another site. So, don't try and sit there and act like you know it all. 

I thought you were going to say something smart.. but I was wrong about that apparently. But hey, thanks for trying to help.


----------



## NLNo5 (Sep 7, 2010)

This made me laugh. HEHEHEHHe


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 13, 2010)

Dirtyboy said:


> Here is what ya want to here. I hope.
> 
> Cut the branches off your plant remove all the fan green leaves. Hang the buds/branches up in the dark for 5 to 7 days. **What this does is get the bulk of the moisture out of the plant.
> 
> ...



This man right here... this man... right here!!!... just basically simplified the entire process for everyone here. Not only did he sum it up in lamens terms for everyone to understand it (if you don't get it now.. there's no hope.. you shouldn't grow if you can't understand it after reading his explanation).. but he even put it in such a simple form.. that even I can understand how it works now. 

The truth is out now.. on how the drying/curing process is truly done. Now everyone should be happy.. I know I am!!! I now fully understand it.. 

Excellent job bro!!! +rep for ya.. this is by far the best post I have seen in a LONG ASS time. Magnificent! 

peace..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 13, 2010)

Scranny420 said:


> Your posting privileges should be revoked...or at least temporarily suspended.
> 
> Enjoy your hay.


Firstly, Why should he be suspended?!?! He's telling the truth man.. all curing is.. is slowing the drying process WAY down to almost a snails pace.. in order to produce a smooth wonderfully tasting smoke. 

and..

Secondly.. if that's you.. in your little neat animated avatar picture.. your an idiot. I would never ever show my face on here.. let alone show my face with a joint lit in my mouth. But eh, hey.. its kids like you that end up getting busted because your too immature and ignorant to know any better. 

just saying.... 

peace.


----------



## skem64 (Jun 14, 2011)

brilliant post mr. happy...thanks a bunch for that!


----------



## skem64 (Jun 14, 2011)

Some of the best smoke I ever tasted was from a plant that had been left in the attic for 12 months, no bags, no jars, no nothing....my mate forgot it was there!


----------



## lemongrass (Jun 15, 2011)

when drying and curing, can you catch a high by touching it? i have RA, fibro, IC, anxiety, and bulged disc w/impinged nerve so my hubby ageed to give me a hand by helping but isn't a smoker, yet felt some wierd effects? shld he wear gloves if he dares to try and help me again? and can anyone tell me if there is something i can do to enhance the taste, i added some lemon peels to my 1st grow and right now its curing... (on my 1st try with a few seeds i had from previous use) i grew 3 females??? what r the chances of that happening? but so far its very decent marijuana ( i dont smoke crap) ...another week and it shld be ready!... i only put 1 female to bud while the other 2 are still in the flowering stage,and yes i am a qualified, approved and registered mmj card holder and patient of az....any advice, info wld be gladly appreciated.


----------



## NW2AZ (Aug 3, 2012)

Thc can be applied as a topical so im sure touching enough of the oils and lettng them absorb into you skin could get you high. Also fresg mj has thousands of trichs waiting to burst with concentrated thc amounts so handing the flowers as delicatley as possible is always a must.

Peace


----------



## Thebogie (Jan 23, 2013)

I also shred a few brown paper bags in the doc. Shredder and place the bud and shred in a brown paper bag. Great cure.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Jan 23, 2013)

hmmm hang the plant upside down with all the leaves attached in a ventilated area, or on a tree branch... wait a month, take it down leaves will come off easy, buds dried


----------

